# Buying a business in Australia



## snowgum

Hi all. I'm an ex-pat Pom (10yrs) and thought I might let you know that I have a business for sale over here that may be of interest. 

I remember what a PIA it was to get a visa over here but thought this may be of interest to people here as it should qualify you for a Business visa for you and your family. Seems really straightforward as a mate of a mate has just done the same thing and it was very easy to do.

Cheers!


----------



## amgad

snowgum said:


> Hi all. I'm an ex-pat Pom (10yrs) and thought I might let you know that I have a business for sale over here that may be of interest. Check out "snowgum sydney forsale" dot com
> 
> I remember what a PIA it was to get a visa over here but thought this may be of interest to people here as it should qualify you for a Business visa for you and your family. Seems really straightforward as a mate of a mate has just done the same thing and it was very easy to do.
> 
> The exchange rate isn't helping much so negotiable on the price, but a sound investment if you're wanting to earn $300k p.a. (inc salary) for two of you. Have a look and follw the link to the email if you'd liek more info.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,
I'm interested in buying business in australia. right now i'm in dubai. but ineed more details.
please PM me

or send email to :
amgad.ghouname#gmail dot com


----------



## Sacredtravel

Hey i m interested in buying it....
Now i stay in China........

Thanks....


----------



## bluechipchat

pm me, what kind of business i can help you


----------



## bluechipchat

just give me a pm and i can help you out


----------



## lezah20

What kind of business is that?


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Great post! I like everything in this world because nothing is good or bad, it’s just the thinking that makes it so.


----------



## Kevdiver2

bluechipchat said:


> just give me a pm and i can help you out


Hey - you still able to give info about this business? If so, would be interested, can you pm me?


----------



## snowgum

Kevdiver2 said:


> Hey - you still able to give info about this business? If so, would be interested, can you pm me?


Hi, business still for sale. Unfortunately can't PM but email my private address for more info

iluvbrownale 'at' gmail dot com


----------



## jesonmark

I am going to start a new business for wholesale and as you have mentioned you are selling your business i want to buy it and i will convert it in wholesale business


----------



## vishalverma

Hi,
If you really want to get an appropriate value of your business, you must list your business details in http://www.businesses2sell.com.au/australia/wa/perth/ with your expected price.


----------



## assetvision

What kind of business you have???


----------



## robin.shen

if you guys company needs money invest you pls find me, if you want to be a sponsor for oversea visa applicat 457/187/186 because of commission, pls also find me, 0418 368 737, facebook: robin yongbiao shen


----------



## Gormandale

Hi everyone, we have a business for sale in Gormandale in victoria. It's a general store and post office. Excellent turnover and profit and guaranteed income from australia post. Only store in town. Has attached 3 bedroom residence. Leasehold only. The sale price has been dropped by $150,000 down to $225,000 due to a death in the family we are looking for a quick sale. Absolute bargain here. Less than we bought it for despite us making the business significantly better and lots of scope to do more. You can inquire with Latrobe First National Traralgon if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Buy Right Group

Hi All,

I am finding a lot of people advertising their business for sale for immigration purposes. Remember when purchasing a business for immigration there are MANY factors that need to be met, such as value, turnover, number of Australian employees, etc. 

Please do not think buying any old business in Australia will set you up to emigrate.


----------

